# Small plant to ID



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

This stuff came in with some other plants I bought and I don't know what it is.

It's in a vase with some Java Fern and Cherry Shrimp.










This is a close up of some floating at the surface.










and with a pencil for a size reference.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a carnivorous plant. Utricularia or something like that.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Turbo is correct its a type of bladder wort I believe.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Utricularia gibba - got some growing in a jar on my windowsill!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Guys.

Brian


----------

